# Web Browsers and Operating Systems users ratio



## Vyasram (May 28, 2007)

Firefox is gaining again reaching the 15% mark. I wonder why opera has <2% share.

Reg OS, Mac OS X is above Vista! and linux is way down


*www.w3counter.com/globalstats.php?date=2007-05-20




> This report was generated 05/20/2007 based on the last 31,612,302 unique visits to 4,366 websites. The last 25,000 page views to each website are analyzed to identify unique visits. Some visits may occur before the month of the report.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 28, 2007)

interesting stats.


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2007)

LOL! Take that, Microsoft.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

just count prirated copy ratio also..Then you will be far away...dude


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 28, 2007)

@i_am_crack - What does being a pirated copy or not have anything to do with browser user strings?


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

if read the first topic..it says     
3 Mac OS X 3.87% 
4 Windows Vista 1.94% 

He meant vista is below Mac...Thatz the cause i asked him to add the pirated copies floating....


----------



## prateek_san (May 28, 2007)

nice.....stats


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

It's very unfair to take the Vista share right away considering it is just released this year.


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2007)

@arya:


* 1    Windows XP     84.47%    * 
2     Windows 2000     4.28%      
*3     Mac OS X     3.87%*

* 1     Internet Explorer 6.0     49.54%      *
2     Internet Explorer 7.0     16.82%      
3     Firefox 2.0     14.47%      
4     Firefox 1.5     9.10%      
*5     Safari 2.0     1.94%* 


now what should MS take


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 28, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> if read the first topic..it says
> 3 Mac OS X 3.87%
> 4 Windows Vista 1.94%
> 
> He meant vista is below Mac...Thatz the cause i asked him to add the pirated copies floating....


Those stats are based on the hits websites recieve (Calculated from each visit's user string data), it isnt a sales stat.

He just is happy that more Mac users recorded hits in that collection than Vista did. Its not a count of what has more coverage in real life. So pirated or not has NOTHING to do with whats popular on the net and what not.


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2007)

offtopic: qwerty it seems frm ur sig tht nep has no idea of what he says


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 28, 2007)

offtopic@iMav = You had a place too, but siggy has a word limit


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Those stats are based on the hits websites recieve (Calculated from each visit's user string data), it isnt a sales stat.
> 
> He just is happy that more Mac users recorded hits in that collection than Vista did. Its not a count of what has more coverage in real life. So pirated or not has NOTHING to do with whats popular on the net and what not.


Exactly. I LMAO when I read i_am_crack's posts. LOL! His username is fitting indeed. 

And I am pretty angry at you for snatching the chance of replying to that post. I would have loved to do that. 


@iMav, would you and gx_saurav stop sticking your butts into every thread! Is it a huge, big revelation that most people who use computers today are using Windows XP? Are you telling us something new?
It is just surprising that a company which makes Apple's quarterly profits in two weeks hasn't managed to put more copies of Vista out there in four months than Mac OS X, even including the pirated ones. There are no conclusions to be drawn here and certainly nothing to fight about (which you seem intent on doing). Everyone knows Vista is eventually going to have a far higher share than Mac OS X. It is just having a slow adoption rate due to the fact that it is not a whole lot better than XP. Keep shut when you are not asked to speak. Or at least, if you do, speak something sensible. Everything I post on this forum is not targeted at you. 

Oh, and I have to say that the rate of adoption of Linux distros is pitifully slow. All of them combined could not give a challenge to even Mac OS X or Vista? WOW! I'd thought that the joint share of all Linux distros must be something quite close to Mac OS X's.

And how the hell is IE7 ahead of Firefox?! WOW! Is the world really full of idiots!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 28, 2007)

anyway, So many FF downloads still IE is there on top , posibili due to the coder as many sites are still coded and Application are still developed keeping in mind only IE


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 28, 2007)

aryayush - Before you get happy reading this thread, its just *4,366 websites*. Linux users have better jobs than to visit Apple or Microsoft and their kind of sites ..


----------



## mail2and (May 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh, and I have to say that the rate of adoption of Linux distros is pitifully slow. All of them combined could not give a challenge to even Mac OS X or Vista? WOW! I'd thought that the joint share of all Linux distros must be something quite close to Mac OS X's.



That's because the various OSS foundations don't have the billions for their propaganda. 

Besides, a vast majority of servers run on Linux.


----------



## iMav (May 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @iMav, would you and gx_saurav stop sticking your butts into every thread! Is it a huge, big revelation that most people who use computers today are using Windows XP?


 how about u keeping ur vishesh tipni to urself and not come up with stupid statements like Take tht MS .... vista is an infant in the market and for an OS launched 2-3 months ago its sales are pretty good even acc to the stats


----------



## gxsaurav (May 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> how about u keeping ur *vishesh tipni *to urself and not come up with stupid statements like Take tht MS .... vista is an infant in the market and for an OS launched 2-3 months ago its sales are pretty good even acc to the stats



Repped you quad times


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 28, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> just count prirated copy ratio also..Then you will be far away...dude


yah.. piracy is the issue for tat stats... count tat too and you'll find out tat Macs come no-where near Windows


----------



## Vyasram (May 29, 2007)

^^^ how many times should one tell that these results are based on page hits and not on sales

dont tell me that pirated vista users are so poor to get an internet connection


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2007)

Umm.. people just dont understand.. Dont waste your time..


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2007)

deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> yah.. piracy is the issue for tat stats... count tat too and you'll find out tat Macs come no-where near Windows


LOL! Yeah, I suppose the browsers of people using pirated Windows do not report to the sites that they are running on Windows.


----------



## sandeepk (May 29, 2007)

No piracy issues are involved when doing this kind of report.
But the websites included are 4,366 only. So still it does not provide the correct picture about IE 7. (I think the real percentage of users of IE 7 is just over the half of what is provided.)


----------

